# Has anyone else thrown up while doing prep



## campebllskid (Feb 2, 2004)

I am about 2 hours into my prep and feel like I am going to vomit if I have to drink anymore. I am gagging like crazy!


----------



## bates (Feb 26, 2004)

Are you doing that gallon thing? Why in the hell is anyone still doing that? It sounds like something out of the 1950s. Personally, I don't blame you for feeling like you're going to throw up - next time, find a doctor who has entered the 21st century and will give you one of the "small bottle" preps.The best advice I heard from somebody who did that stuff is to stop as soon as you start running clear or start to throw it back up. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------

